# Breeding tube?



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Any info will be appreciated. Someone said this looked like a breeding tube but there is not a male electric blue acara in the tank. Is it possible she is just going to lay eggs and not let them get fertilized? Concerned what this could be if it's not a breeding tube. She is eating and acts fine.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

I've seen that on a few of my females occasionally as well. DJR (member who said it looks like an egg tube) is very knowledgeable, I'm comfortable trusting her diagnosis.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

That is definitely an egg tube, I've had female convicts lay eggs, fan and guard them even though there is no male and the eggs are not fertile.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Would be nice if they got fertilized but she hasn't been showing interest in anyone and I don't think she can breed with anything I have. How long will this protrude out? I have been closely looking for eggs but can't see any anywhere lol.


----------

